# Vermilion Steelhead



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Does Anyone known what the steelhead are biting on at the vermilion river, (By the Wakeman Dam)? And if so can someone tell me if the steelhead are all the way up to the Wakeman Dam yet? I new at steelhead fishing if you didn't know!! 

:B GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY FISHING:B


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

the steelhead arnt up to the wakeman dam quite yet.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey do us all a favor and please ask questions once don't post 5 threads with the same questions in all of um in a row we will help ya out asap.. this is prolly why you aren't getting lots of posts to help ya out more. about the bait i'd say spawn sacks or maggot tipped jiggs are the way to go with spin cast. wakeman is too far now. more north is the way to go


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I'll stop doing what you said I was doing. And thanks for the info on bait! 
FishingGuy23


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

steelheadtracker said:


> the steelhead arnt up to the wakeman dam quite yet.


Do you know where about the steelhead are right now?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have heard mill hollow and north of that.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I have heard mill hollow and north of that.


Hey,
Thanks for the info!! Please Keep me updated!! Thanks Again!!

FishingGuy23


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

no problem


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

1-440-949-8934 erie outfitters will "hook" you up. Even if you don't call or stop by the trout have to be all over with the rain & snow melt off . It's peesaly road for my in 7 hours. :B :G


----------

